# Rhino Hand Grinder Espresso Settings?



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

what are people using as their grind setting for the rhino hand grinder, does it vary between beans?

I'm finding 1 click from finest is getting a double shot in around 22 seconds on a gaggia classic.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

There's always a variance between beans due to the level of roast, size, bean density, freshness/staleness (under 7-14 days off roast or beyond 3-4 weeks off roast?).

Unfortunately no one setting fits all...

I've done a simple mod for the Rhino and in the process stumbled upon a way to make it stepless which may aid any slight incremental changes you may need if a whole click may be too much of a change -

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21712-Rhino-Hand-Grinder-Mods

It's also important to keep your dose weight consistent (along with your preparation of grinds in the basket, look up 'WDT') as well as how hard you choose to tamp,

these variables will have a signification impact on your extraction time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info so to basically allow for finer adjustment you need to fit the adjustment screw in reverse?

also what is the general consesus for temping as i've found quite hard tamping results in quite fast extraction so have found a medium-ish pressre for a tamp works best.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Breezy said:


> Thanks for the info so to basically allow for finer adjustment you need to fit the adjustment screw in reverse?
> 
> also what is the general consesus for temping as i've found quite hard tamping results in quite fast extraction so have found a medium-ish pressre for a tamp works best.


Correct on the adjustment screw, make the markings as suggested and push the inner-burr all the way in when screwing tight.

Keep your tamp consistent and flat, although if you grind fine (and the distribution of grinds in the basket doesn't have a significant number of clumps) then you can tamp quite light.

But again, keep it consistent, if your shots are running quite fast at that grind tamp harder or grind finer and keep the tamp the same - alternatively you could try a nutation tamp to further compact the grounds into the basket.

Golden rule: Change one variable at a time!!


----------

